# ConnectX-2 (MHQH29C-XTR) in FreeBSD 11.2?



## cgprats (Nov 9, 2018)

Hey everyone, I am wondering if the dual port connectx-2 would work in FreeBSD 11.2? If so, would it simply be plug in the NIC and use it or would I have to compile the driver. I have heard that the single port version works in FreeNAS without any tinkering (plug it in, set an IP, and use it), however I haven't seen anything about the dual port model. I would prefer to use the dual port over the single port as I want to connect 2 devices to the NIC instead of just one (I will be connecting a file server directly to two clients), so can anyone with this card please comment on its status?


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 9, 2018)

Yes they seem to be supported:
https://wiki.freebsd.org/InfiniBand


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 9, 2018)

I think your going the wrong route. For ethernet usage why not a dual port SFP+ card? They are much more commonly used compared to Mellanox QSFP for 10Gbe.
Chelsio is the FreeBSD 10Gbe card that works the best in my opinion. If you want cheap 10Gbe look at Chelsio.
Intel 10Gbe cards work but they seem to have MSI interrupt issues. Not as robust as Chelsio.
Chelsio has real cheap Gen 3 cards(NetApp used them along with Isilon), but Gen 4 cards based on Terminator 4 are really not much more. You can tell T4 from the orange annodized heatsink. There are RJ45, CX4 and SFP+ models.
CX4 model -- https://www.ebay.com/itm/202488914504
SFP+ with modules -- https://www.ebay.com/itm/292307733183
Here is the newer T5 SFP+ for a good price -- https://www.ebay.com/itm/113315521793
Quad SFP+ -- https://www.ebay.com/itm/123471064862
I bought 4 of these to start my 10Gbe network from this seller. They appear new-- https://www.ebay.com/itm/332223665180


----------

